# The king (rodney) is dead.



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2012)

Rodney king of the L.A. riots fame is dead at 47, he was found dead at the bottom of a swimming pool early sunday morning.
Here is a link in case anyone is interested. http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/17/rodney-king-dead/


----------



## n3rdchik (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: The king is dead.*



dmmj said:


> Rodney king of the L.A. riots fame is dead at 47, he was found dead at the bottom of a swimming pool early sunday morning.



Was he the one so savagely beaten by the police? Poor man.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: The king is dead.*



n3rdchik said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Rodney king of the L.A. riots fame is dead at 47, he was found dead at the bottom of a swimming pool early sunday morning.
> ...



Yes while under the influence of PCP, oh yea and a high speed chase that risked the lives of many that night ..<G>.......If Law enforcement tells you to stay down and dont move ..." DO IT " 
Better yet ... get the real picture and look at the aftermath that took place, pure sickening! Reminds me of savages....and you might wonder why people stereo type? I live near that city and 20 years later it's still a scumbucket.


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: The king is dead.*



n3rdchik said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Rodney king of the L.A. riots fame is dead at 47, he was found dead at the bottom of a swimming pool early sunday morning.
> ...



Poor man? What about the beating he put on those poor cops BEFORE the tiny part of the video they started showing you on the news while trying successfully to stir up controversy? Of course this happened after he committed several felonies in plain view of the cops and refused basic instructions to cooperate and comply peacefully.

You are right. He was a poor man. Apparently, according to his arrest record, he spent what little money he had on illegal drugs.... I hope he finds some peace in the afterlife.

And JD, I was in the middle of that stuff. My house was walking distance from the Reginald Denny attack. My neighborhood enforced our OWN martial law and we had no violence whatsoever in my three little block area. NOT good times.


And David, my heart stopped for a minute when I thought you were talking about our Bob. LONG LIVE KING ROBERT!!!


----------



## wellington (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: The king is dead.*



N2TORTS said:


> n3rdchik said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...



I agree with you except. When he was down and not moving, they still kept beating him. You can't be still when they are clubing you. That I don't agree with. 
Chicago, like LA and many other cities has many bad cops. As far as scum bucket neighborhood, they will never change.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2012)

I edited the title thread so people won't have heart attacks.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: The king is dead.*



wellington said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > n3rdchik said:
> ...



Well... like Tom mentioned you and the public only have seen the "clip" the news wanted you to see. If you notice or view the clip before the clubbing he had 2 tasers in him and still standing ( due to the pcp it makes you very tolerent to pain ) and being confrontive and not obeying commands to lay down. The clip you do see is the cops whaling away which is completey WRONG. Those 2 P**** cops got what they deserved.Like I said , look what took place after....talk about innocent people. And hats off to the store owners who stayed on their rooftops ARMED so the savages that day wouldnt loot and destroy their lives.
Tom yes I was around too ...during that time , and no hard feelings on your " hood". 
I live on a small one way street and " we" too have....have our own little martial law. ................Keeps the wifes, kids, and torts safe N happy!


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 17, 2012)

I was a senior in high school when the riots happened. I remember getting ready for school and being physically sickened by what I saw on the news. I think I am still scarred from that whole thing even though I live so far away. The lack of caring I saw during the riots and random people being attacked have removed a lot of my trust in humanity.
If anyone wants to know why I drive a lifted huge diesel truck with a gun in an easily accessed safe near my seat with three extra loaded clips, it is because I am worried the same thing could happen in Detroit. They might have enough people to take me out, but on my way I am taking a lot of rioting M-Fers with me.


----------



## wellington (Jun 17, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I was a senior in high school when the riots happened. I remember getting ready for school and being physically sickened by what I saw on the news. I think I am still scarred from that whole thing even though I live so far away. The lack of caring I saw during the riots and random people being attacked have removed a lot of my trust in humanity.
> If anyone wants to know why I drive a lifted huge diesel truck with a gun in an easily accessed safe near my seat with three extra loaded clips, it is because I am worried the same thing could happen in Detroit. They might have enough people to take me out, but on my way I am taking a lot of rioting M-Fers with me.



I don't blame ya. People living in Detroit don't want to be living in Detroit.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jun 17, 2012)

I won't get to evolved in a police debate seeing that I am a little biased as my dad is a police officer. But, I will say this, I hope this man rest in peace. Regardless, of his past or what decisions he made that I wasn't personally present for and only saw through the media's eye which is sometimes misguided I wish his family and his wife well. That is all.


----------



## bigred (Jun 17, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I was a senior in high school when the riots happened. I remember getting ready for school and being physically sickened by what I saw on the news. I think I am still scarred from that whole thing even though I live so far away. The lack of caring I saw during the riots and random people being attacked have removed a lot of my trust in humanity.
> If anyone wants to know why I drive a lifted huge diesel truck with a gun in an easily accessed safe near my seat with three extra loaded clips, it is because I am worried the same thing could happen in Detroit. They might have enough people to take me out, but on my way I am taking a lot of rioting M-Fers with me.



Finally someone said something that I understood, I wonder how Reginald Denny is doing these days


----------



## Laura (Jun 17, 2012)

I guess We all just cant get along after all...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 18, 2012)

Laura said:


> I guess We all just cant get along after all...



 *I never have a lot of good respect for criminals!*


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 19, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Rodney king of the L.A. riots fame is dead at 47, he was found dead at the bottom of a swimming pool early sunday morning.
> Here is a link in case anyone is interested. http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/17/rodney-king-dead/



_Gee, that's too bad._ (says I, sarcastically).


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 19, 2012)

*RE: The king is dead.*



N2TORTS said:


> n3rdchik said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...



Seems that the meme of King being on PCP at his arrest/beat-down is an oft-told myth.

_...Koon then ordered the four other LAPD officers at the sceneâ€”Briseno, Powell, Solano and Windâ€”to subdue and handcuff King in a manner called a "swarm", a technique that involves multiple officers grabbing a suspect with empty hands. As the officers attempted to do so, King, who was 6'3 and about 225 pounds at the time, physically resisted. King rose up, tossing Officers Powell and Briseno off his back. King then struck Officer Briseno in the chest.[18] Seeing this, Koon ordered all of the officers to fall back. The officers later testified that they believed King was under the influence of the dissociative drug phencyclidine (PCP).* King's toxicology results tested negative for PCP*..._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodney_King


*Nurse Testifies King Showed No Sign Of Pcp*
March 09, 1993
|By Rogers Worthington, Chicago Tribune.

LOS ANGELES â€” Rodney King showed no signs of being on PCP, and a police officer was not taunting him when he talked about playing "a little hardball," a nurse who treated King testified Monday.

Emergency room nurse Carol Edwards told jurors that when King arrived at Pacifica Hospital handcuffed and in restraints on a gurney in the early morning of March 3, 1991, he was not sweating, his muscles were not rigid and there was no rapid eye movement or hurried, incoherent speech.


Those are the signs of intoxication with phencyclidine, or PCP, she said.

Dr. Antonio Mancia, the attending physician, said he inserted his hand in King's mouth to stitch up one of several facial cuts. "I would never have done that" if he thought King was under the influence of PCP, Mancia testified. King was described by both Edwards and Mancia as "quiet and cooperative."

The defense has maintained that officers Laurence Powell and Timothy Wind, who accompanied King to the hospital, and officer Theodore Briseno and Sgt. Stacey Koon dealt aggressively with King after stopping him for traffic violations because they concluded he was "dusted," or under the influence of PCP. The drug is reputed to make its users hostile and give them great strength.

The four officers are charged in federal court with violating King's civil rights by beating him severely after they stopped him. King is expected to testify Tuesday or Wednesday.

Under questioning by Powell's lawyer, Edwards acknowledged that PCP is a drug that "waxes and wanes." A user can appear calm and unintoxicated while the drug is absorbed into the body's fatty tissue and then have a violent "flashback" when it surges back into the bloodstream and brain.

Because of a mixup, King was not tested for drugs until three days after the incident. The tests found only traces of marijuana and alcohol.

Edwards recounted for jurors a conversation that began when King had asked whether he would be "out of here tomorrow," indicating he wanted to be at a baseball game the next day at Dodger Stadium, where he worked as an usher.

According to Edwards, Powell asked King what section he ushered in and then said, "We played a little ball tonight, didn't we, Rodney. You know we played a little ball, a little hardball. I guess we hit a few home runs. We played a little ball, and you lost and we won."

"I do not feel these officers were taunting him," Edwards said, adding that neither did she think Powell was joking.

Prosecutor Barry Kowalski scored a point when he got Edwards to say King did not show any so-called "tattooing," or embedded fragments of dirt or asphalt in a wound that results when someone hits the pavement hard.

In establishing the absence of such "tattooing," Kowalski laid the foundation for an attack on defense lawyers' claim that King's head injuries did not result from baton blows but from hitting the pavement.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...dr-antonio-mancia-laurence-powell-rodney-king


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 19, 2012)

The _honorable_ (again with heavy sarcasim) Mr. King's arrest record, before and after fame:

http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/lapd/kingarrests.html


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 19, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> The _honorable_ (again with heavy sarcasim) Mr. King's arrest record, before and after fame:
> 
> http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/lapd/kingarrests.html



Nobody accused King of being a choirboy, but allowing the police to get away w/ abusing the citizenry is not a smart idea, either...police should be held to a high standard, for the good of everybody.


----------

